# Type II for BLS?



## MMiz (Mar 3, 2004)

I usually see private companies using Type II vans for BLS, and the larger modular units for ALS and critical care.  Is this the case where you are?  Do you enjoy working in one unit more than the other?

Personally I've only worked in the Type II vans so I can't really comment, but many EMT-Basics note they they can go faster and are easier to handle.

What's your take on the matter?


----------



## lastcode (Mar 9, 2004)

We only use the large rigs around here.  Our one has 6' standing room inside.  Our main reason is our rural area.  Many times we have to transport two patients, on on the stretcher and one on the bench.  Also it is safer for driving around back roads where you might hit deer, drunk drivers etc...  Ours are also equiped with 4 wheel driver for driving in our mountainous area.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 10, 2004)

Our department has two ambulances, and both are Type IIs. Most fire departments in our area use Type IIIs as their front-line rigs, and some have Type IIs as reserve rigs. Then again, those departments are all ALS (we're the only BLS FD in the county).

The private companies around here use a mix of Type IIs and Type IIIs. The ALS rigs are mostly all Type IIIs, but they appear to use both for BLS.

I've never worked in the back of a Type III, so I'm comfortable with a Type II. There are times that a bigger "box" would be nice (like working a full arrest on a 400 pound patient with 4 FFs in the back...happened 2 weeks ago), but for the most part, it's fine.


----------



## AngryGeek (Mar 16, 2004)

We use the Type IIIs.  I have never been in a Type II, but I don't imagine I would like them.  Our unit seems pretty small sometimes and it's 6 feet from floor to ceiling and 14 feet long.  We could never fit all of our stuff into a Type II since we carry extrication equipment.  All of the departments in the area uses Type IIIs as well.  The nearest department that uses any Type IIs is a transport company 40 miles away.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 16, 2004)

The biggest drawback with a Type II is that you only have access to one side of the patient. Normally that's not too much of a problem, but if you're working a full arrest, for example, being able to get on two sides could be an advantage. 

As far as equipment goes, we don't carry anything but medical equipment on our RAs, with the exception of rescue rope and a harness on the 1st up (in case we have to go over the side to provide care). All of the extrication equipment is carried on the engines and truck, at least one of which would be on-scene at an MVA anyway.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2004)

The company I work for uses mostly new trucks, many with less than 10,000 miles.  They're a relatively new company and use their newer equipment as a selling point.  

I work for a private company, and in many respects it still comes down to cost.  While the company's fleet is mostly Type III units, BLS trucks are almost always Type II.  It is said that we can purchase 2 1/2 BLS type II units for the price of a Type III.

I dont mind the smaller unit, but it sure is roomy stepping into one of the type III units.  My favorite, the Critical Care Unit, is even bigger, having a patient compartment about 2 feet longer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

I've never been in a Type II, so I can't comment on them.  My department has three Type III's, which is a huge advantage in our rural area.  Given that we often transport multiple patients, being able to put several of them in each ambulance helps.  Two of our ambulances are capable of transporting three patients each (one on the cot, one on the bench, and one on a hanging bench above the bench seat).  The most we try to transport on a call is two, though we were transporting three during a recent MCI.  Even a Type III gets crowded when you have 2-3 patients and 2-3 EMT's in the back.

I could see where a Type II would be good in urban areas with a limited transport time.  However, for those of us out in the boonies, a Type III is the only way to go (IMHO).


----------



## ResTech (Jun 27, 2004)

I really don't care for type II ambulance's. I have always been partial to Type III's. We just got a 2004 Horton Type I at work and it is ok though still like type III's. Evey company in my county and surrounding uses box-style ambulances with exception of private transport company's.

One of our ALS companies just got one of the new Sprinter ambulances. Look's pretty weird.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 27, 2004)

When a Type III costs 2.5 times as much, I can see why a company would use Type IIs.  As cool as Type IIIs look, and I absolutely agree they look more professional, I dont mind working in a Type II.  They're easier to drive in general, and ours have more room up front, where I spend most of my shift.  Our company uses mostly Type II for BLS, and ALS units use a Type III.  Critical Care units use a huge Type III.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know about that.  We have a pretty small Type III that is a real mother to work in.  It seems to be very unsteady, narrow wheel base, and the slightest wind will set it rocking.  I can just imagine what a Type II is like.


----------



## Rescue1EMT (Jul 1, 2004)

At our Rescue Squad we have 2 type-III and 2 type-II. One of our vans is due to be replaced soon and we'll be going with a type-I, mainly because we've heard that the vans now are being replaced by the sprinter and because a lot of people hate van units. All of our units are equipped for ALS and most people like the space that a type-III provides. Some crews around here operate medium duty ambulances but for the most part you see the medium duty with some of the hospitals.


----------



## lastcode (Jul 14, 2004)

I like type IIIs for a few reasons 
1. Much much safer in a crash
2. Hold 3 times as much equipment do to exterior compartmets.
3. ride smother
4. can fit an obesity stretcher
5. 2 emts can work on 2 patients with ease.
6. more visible in traffic.
7. you can almost stand in one.
8.  I don't hit my head on the ceiling getting out the back.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Jul 14 2004, 12:52 AM
> *
> 7. you can almost stand in one.
> *


 I can stand in them... but I'm only 5' 5".

We have transported 3 patients in ours (we're not supposed to take more than 2 but it was necessary because the scene was unsafe).  We had one on the stretcher, one on the bench, and one seated in the jumpseat.  We have 3 onboard oxygen ports, so it worked nicely.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 24, 2004)

I am a fan of the type I. I have no leg room in any truck with a van cab. The Sprinter is great for leg room, and headroom in the back, but it still only holds 1 Pt. with access on only 1 side.

But now I work in type II's primarily since my company has 4 of them and 1 sprinter. I have worked in all 5 types (sprinter has a category of it's own), all have advantages, and all have dis-advantages so I send my vote out for an oversized type 1 w/ 4 - wheel drive, buell horns, and on-spot chains.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 24 2004, 11:06 PM
> * I am a fan of the type I. I have no leg room in any truck with a van cab. The Sprinter is great for leg room, and headroom in the back, but it still only holds 1 Pt. with access on only 1 side.
> 
> But now I work in type II's primarily since my company has 4 of them and 1 sprinter. I have worked in all 5 types (sprinter has a category of it's own), all have advantages, and all have dis-advantages so I send my vote out for an oversized type 1 w/ 4 - wheel drive, buell horns, and on-spot chains. *


 The Q. The Q - you forgot the REAL Q2B (no, not that Emectronic poser) A Real Q. Cab-Mounted, between the twin Buells, on the roof of the cab, right below the 8-rotator MX7000 haning off the box.

(yes, I am a bit of a whacker, but I admit it)

seriously though - I Haven't worked in a sprinter, but when I've seen them, I've found myself feeling that they beat out any other Type II. More headroom back and front, more legroom, and they handle like the mercedes they are, from what I hear.

Personally, though, give me a Ford E450 Dual Rear wheel, extended Box, Horton type III and I'd be set.

One of my two squads has all three - I, II, and III's - the III's are AEV minimods, but still have more room than II's, and when some folks at the squad feel that a crew is Primary, Driver, Secondary/Student, and Student/Attendant, it gets a little crowded when you put a EMT-P or 2 in the rig too.

Oh, and from personal experience, codes are a pain in the butt in a type II. Well, codes are a pain in the lower  back anyware, but still 

Jon


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 9, 2005)

the company i work for are using two type III's, one of them is a mini mod. they had a type II at one point in time but it hit the streets in like 1980, that van was a piece of poop. one of the guys there hated it so much he almost quit when they put him on it all the time. me and my partner were driving it the other day, the engine started making some knocking noises and i had my door open, ready to jump out at about 30 mph for fear that something was gonna fly through the fire wall and injure me. we ended up cratering the engine, they said later that the oil pump cloged. i called the guy that almost quit, he was elated that we broke it for good. i did like it though, and im sure the newer ones are really nice. Type II's are more maneuverable. the new company im going to work for is buying all type I's, so im happy. the FD i did my medic school internship at drove the Type I as the first up truck, and they had some older Medium-Duty's as backups.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 27 2004, 10:20 AM
> * I've never been in a Type II, so I can't comment on them.  My department has three Type III's, which is a huge advantage in our rural area.  Given that we often transport multiple patients, being able to put several of them in each ambulance helps.  Two of our ambulances are capable of transporting three patients each (one on the cot, one on the bench, and one on a hanging bench above the bench seat).  The most we try to transport on a call is two, though we were transporting three during a recent MCI.  Even a Type III gets crowded when you have 2-3 patients and 2-3 EMT's in the back.
> 
> I could see where a Type II would be good in urban areas with a limited transport time.  However, for those of us out in the boonies, a Type III is the only way to go (IMHO). *


 Okay, I had my first ride in a Type II the other day,
AND IT SUCKED!

We were transporting a female patient 28 weeks pregnant with severe tachycardia (160's the entire trip).  We met up with an ALS intercept, and they asked two of us to ride in with them to assist.  So now we have a pregnant patient, a paramedic, and EMT-IV (me) and an EMT-B in the back of a Type II.  Talk about crowded...we all had to time our breathing so as not to interfere with the person next to us.   

Even my department's smallest and oldest Type III would have been better than their Type II.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2005)

We (the Red Cross) just bought a Sprinter for our disaster work.  This thing is sweet.  I stand 6'2 and need the extra leg and head room.  This truck's got both.  This is the first vehicle I've EVER been in where putting the seat all the way back puts me too far away from the steering wheel.  I can stand up in the back just fine as well.  She runs smooth and will get on it if I slam the pedal down.

I'm very impressed.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 16, 2005)

We use one of the largest type III ambulances that you can get without getting into the medium duty truck line. Being a rural area we many times must transport 2 patients, it gives us outside compartment storage and a 10,000 lb GVW for extra equipment such as extrication tools and blocking for vehicle stabilization. The modular unit has a 72" ceiling hieght compared to the standard 68". This is especially important to me as I am 6' 2" tall. We also have a 4x4 chasis which in Vermont is almost a must. Not only can we get alot of snow, but mud season can also be a bear. All in all it has been a great unit and I don't think that we will ever get a type II. They just don't seem practical for our area.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah..... i've counted *9 people* in our rig, and thier friggin' luggage too !

looked like the _clown rig_ at the ER, wierd... :blink: 

but i'm not _b*tchin'_ , vtemti & I also ran one of these years ago;






iirc, it was retired in the early 90's, always got the hospital staff gawking and squawking when we pulled in too!

~S~


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 16 2005, 05:30 AM
> * We (the Red Cross) just bought a Sprinter for our disaster work.  This thing is sweet.  I stand 6'2 and need the extra leg and head room.  This truck's got both.  This is the first vehicle I've EVER been in where putting the seat all the way back puts me too far away from the steering wheel.  I can stand up in the back just fine as well.  She runs smooth and will get on it if I slam the pedal down.
> 
> I'm very impressed. *


 If/when we end up replacing our Ford E-350, I'd love to look into the Sprinter. We really can't run a Type I or III in our town due to one section with very narrow, winding roads, but I bet a Sprinter would fit and give us a lot more room than what we currently have.

They're not real common out here yet. I think AMR runs a couple of them locally, but that's about it.


----------

